# King Cobra



## Afrok (Jan 30, 2009)

Im only aking these questions out of curiosity.And cos i don't have a clue about snakes on the DWA these questions might sound stupid.

1) Can you actually purchase a King Cobra?

2) How much would it cos to buy one if you can at all?

3) What size viv would you need?


I have no intention of buying one (well you never know in later life lol) i was just wondering what the answers would be?????


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Afrok said:


> Im only aking these questions out of curiosity.And cos i don't have a clue about snakes on the DWA these questions might sound stupid.
> 
> 1) Can you actually purchase a King Cobra?
> 
> ...


Yes you can
Alot
A big one

And you need a dwa and go through all that and king cobras are known for not doing well in captivity as their main food is snakes, hence the name ophiophagus(sp?)


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

1) Can you actually purchase a King Cobra? Yes

2) How much would it cos to buy one if you can at all? Depends upon the seller and where its from (CB, WC etc)

3) What size viv would you need? a BIG one... these get to 15ft+

Its not a DWA species i would keep personally, too bloody big lol (I also prefer green arboreal beasties) ! But lovely none the less, you thinking of going for your licence sometime soon? Welcome to the forum btw : victory:


----------



## Afrok (Jan 30, 2009)

Nah not looking to go for the DWA licence anytime soon as i still live with my parents and there cool with my African Rock Python but i recon a venoms snake would be pushing my luck lol.But i am amazed by them and maybe one day i will own one.
Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## AreBee (Aug 3, 2008)

I keep forgetting how big these things get! I remember seeing a couple huge ones on the most naff doccumentries I've ever seen - you know, the type where they dub sound effects over the video to make the snakes seem even more scary than they most certinaly already are...

are king cobras one of the biggest hots? or are there any others that get so big?


----------



## Afrok (Jan 30, 2009)

I think they're the biggest...infact im sure


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

They are THE biggest venomous snake i believe, their venom is nowhere near the most toxic but they do produce a lot of it due to their sheer size. Large snakes dont bother me in the slightest, but one that big one thats venomous? I bet thats fun to deal with when poo needs cleaning out... :lol2:


----------



## Afrok (Jan 30, 2009)

If i was to ever own one i think id have two vivs set up side by side,all set up and ready to go with a sliding door between them and keep it in one viv and when that ones dirty open the sliding door till it goes in the other viv n the shut the door and clean the dirty one out !!


----------



## coopdog (Feb 6, 2007)

youde pay about 450 500 for a king cobra their not cheep


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

coopdog said:


> youde pay about 450 500 for a king cobra their not cheep


Hmm, If you were unlucky 

But of course much less if you have the contacts.


Dave


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

6 meters i believe these can achieve!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I recently saw what is possibly the largest private collection of Kings, to say they are impressive would be an understatement, and yes they are bloody big! the owner was keeping them in what i estimated to be 8'x 2'x2' vivs with a sliding divider


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I recently saw what is possibly the largest private collection of Kings, to say they are impressive would be an understatement, and yes they are bloody big! the owner was keeping them in what i estimated to be 8'x 2'x2' vivs with a sliding divider


Hi Stuart

He keeps them starting 6 x 3 x 3 ---- going up to 8ft in length.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

I was looking into getting a King Cobra but the size of them is insane..
Was actually due to apply for my DWAL but alittle 'flood' in our kitchen has put that on hold for a week or so lol..


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I recently saw what is possibly the largest private collection of Kings, to say they are impressive would be an understatement, and yes they are bloody big! the owner was keeping them in what i estimated to be 8'x 2'x2' vivs with a sliding divider


Yes, it is an impressive collection:thumb:


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Afrok said:


> Nah not looking to go for the DWA licence anytime soon as i still live with my parents and there cool with my African Rock Python but i recon a venoms snake would be pushing my luck lol.But i am amazed by them and maybe one day i will own one.
> Thanks:2thumb:


How the hell would you go about moving an adult king?! im sure you afrock python will be bad enough when he's fully grown :lol2:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

pete blake has a couple!! well did anyway aint been there for a while

rainforest reptiles in gloustershire gets them in!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone on here actually keep them? Id love a pic of one with its keeper for sheer size comparison! (especially their heads - sooo pretty)


----------



## motty123 (Oct 4, 2008)

are kings dwa


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

coopdog said:


> youde pay about 450 500 for a king cobra their not cheep


Is that right as it does not sound much for such a snake? Most breeds of dogs and parrots would cost more than that and I would have thought such pets would be a lot more common than a king cobra?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

stucoady said:


> Is that right as it does not sound much for such a snake? Most breeds of dogs and parrots would cost more than that and I would have thought such pets would be a lot more common than a king cobra?


This is a pure guess but because the size they grow & eating habits etc there is not a que of people waiting for them. Therefore supply/demand etc


----------



## motty123 (Oct 4, 2008)

are king cobras dwa


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

motty123 said:


> are king cobras dwa


Yes they are, easliy found out witha google search


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Yes they are, easliy found out witha google search


lol yeah it is but also most of what forums are for are helping people with questions and worries no matter how noobie they are, not directing them to another site and tbh if you search any reptile type questions in the almighty google it comes up with a thread from this site. 


Draven


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

motty123 said:


> are king cobras dwa


All front fang snakes are DWA in the UK.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

motty123 said:


> are kings dwa


No, they're actually listed as companion animals and are the only cobra that can legally be sold to educationally sub-normal children who are usually only allowed crayons and round-ended plastic scissors............................you ought to get your name down for one!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Photographs of a male King Cobra, not to demonstrate any handling or give advice on this species, but to show a true reflection on the potential size of a male.

Private UK collection, please don’t ask where.

Cheers

Dave

Ophiophagus hannah


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Draven said:


> lol yeah it is but also most of what forums are for are helping people with questions and worries no matter how noobie they are, not directing them to another site and tbh if you search any reptile type questions in the almighty google it comes up with a thread from this site.
> 
> 
> Draven


Possibly, I always search before I ask a question which has a fact based answer as to not waste people time.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Possibly, I always search before I ask a question which has a fact based answer as to not waste people time.



fair play mate 
just saying if you send people to google they usually end up coming back here anyway! lol

draven


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

This King was about 9' when we had it in our collection. It is now on display at WMSP


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Photographs of a male King Cobra, not to demonstrate any handling or give advice on this species, but to show a true reflection on the potential size of a male.
> 
> Private UK collection, please don’t ask where.
> 
> ...



Thank you :notworthy:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Draven said:


> lol yeah it is but also most of what forums are for are helping people with questions and worries no matter how noobie they are, not directing them to another site and tbh if you search any reptile type questions in the almighty google it comes up with a thread from this site.
> 
> 
> Draven


but some people are stupid, this 1st post said they needed a dwa etc 

this person says they will get a dwa snake, from a earlier post, and dont care they dont have a dwa, and with there level of posting info, i fear they wont be around long...


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

When u say fear.....


----------



## Afrok (Jan 30, 2009)

Off the subject a tiny bit but is it just me or can anyone remember seeing an snake shop in sheffield on the news,getting in to trouble for selling DWA animals under the counter so to speak???


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Afrok said:


> Off the subject a tiny bit but is it just me or can anyone remember seeing an snake shop in sheffield on the news,getting in to trouble for selling DWA animals under the counter so to speak???


i know what your on about, but cant go into it on a forum...wonder who else knows, its hardly secret i think now anyway


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

PDR said:


> This King was about 9' when we had it in our collection. It is now on display at WMSP


is that the legend that is mark o'shea in that pic?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lol no , a man who is way more skilled,


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

cooljules said:


> but some people are stupid, this 1st post said they needed a dwa etc
> 
> this person says they will get a dwa snake, from a earlier post, and dont care they dont have a dwa, and with there level of posting info, i fear they wont be around long...



doesnt change the fact that anyone can ask any question they like on here and you either answer or ignore the question. i dont know about any other thread they've said they are getting whatever snake but the point is this is a forum..

btw i searched 'are King Cobras DWA,' and as i thought the first two were threads from this forum)


Draven


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> is that the legend that is mark o'shea in that pic?


 

I think your right.........or a striking resemblance..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

milsom said:


> I think your right.........or a striking resemblance..


 :lol2:


----------



## Skoozy (Mar 12, 2009)

Here is a pic of a friends little one
SA Reptiles.co.za : - SAReptiles • View topic - Small, Baby King Cobra


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

It is more a case of convergent evolution..... I was wearing khaki shirts, combat pants and a beard before I ever became friends with Mark. I have been working in hot reptile houses /herpetariums for 30 years and I find that this type of clothing works well for work, leisure and travel. The beard? Well I like them and I always used to hate shaving as my hair is quite wirery, it is just so convenient as well.... I know a lot of women dislike beards but hey, I’m ugly so it is not as if I’d get any more dates anyway.
I posted the photo with me in it just to give an idea of scale..... not to draw comparisons to other people.:blush:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

PDR said:


> It is more a case of convergent evolution..... I was wearing khaki shirts, combat pants and a beard before I ever became friends with Mark. I have been working in hot reptile houses /herpetariums for 30 years and I find that this type of clothing works well for work, leisure and travel. The beard? Well I like them and I always used to hate shaving as my hair is quite wirery, it is just so convenient as well.... I know a lot of women dislike beards but hey, I’m ugly so it is not as if I’d get any more dates anyway.
> I posted the photo with me in it just to give an idea of scale..... not to draw comparisons to other people.:blush:


"Convergent evolution"............:lol2: I like the analogy!


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

I know richard at shropshire exotics had a pair last year, i think that they were actually breeding adults also. from what i heard the male bit the female and made her very ill, but didnt hear much about it afterwards.

bexie


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> Photographs of a male King Cobra, not to demonstrate any handling or give advice on this species, but to show a true reflection on the potential size of a male.
> 
> Private UK collection, please don’t ask where.
> 
> ...


LMAO..... I recognise the room.....:whistling2:
That is the most stunning KC I have ever seen.....:no1:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

PDR said:


> This King was about 9' when we had it in our collection. It is now on display at WMSP


Your trousers are truly spectacular there Paul and beards are a good thing! :2thumb:

Oh and the King is pretty cool too 
Lotte***


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Cheers Lotte,

It is good to know that there are females out there who are into reptiles, inverts ect and would not run a mile from me... : victory:
Anyhow back to the subject of Kings:2thumb:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Is it true that nesting females will actually go "after you" and chase you away?


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

pic to show size, still not fully grown though!










not me by the way:lol2: tis Gerry Martin


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

clive1973 said:


> Is it true that nesting females will actually go "after you" and chase you away?


Some facts; King Cobras are the longiest venomous snake, they are also the only snake that will guard the nest till the eggs hatch. 

I have been baby sitting a 7ft female for the past several months, she is a pleasure to work with compared to a typical spastic nature of most cobras.

She is also a rodent eater which saves money and headachs trying to find feeder snakes 365.

I have also had the privledge to work with a stout 13ft male, there are pics of both on this site somewhere.

Be safe

Eric


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

The_Chosen_One said:


> pic to show size, still not fully grown though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reece my man!!!!! its mike, thought i recognised gerry's pic from sumwhere


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

What a F*cking snake! Respect!:notworthy:


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

something appeals about cobras and rattlers but even if i had a DWA licence my parents would surley kick me out lol


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

YouTube - Giant King Cobra

Watch this vid. Its a great one for size comparison. You can see how big it really is at about 2minutes 20 seconds.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I don't care what any one says.... Austin Stevens makes better telly than I could...
Fair play thats hell of a snake....


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> I don't care what any one says.... Austin Stevens makes better telly than I could...
> Fair play thats hell of a snake....


I used to think he was a douche but now I think he is the man. Makes good tele, I saw a good one the other day where he was looking for Dessert Elephants... not bad at all.


----------



## 5NAK3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Last year i looked into getting a DWA and king cobra but didn't as it was so bloomin expensive!

1 - Yes you can get one.
2 - I looked into it and i found one for sale at £850.
3 - Yes - i would imaging somewhere around 15ft+.

Sorry i couldn't be of more help.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 13, 2009)

I believe they hold around a table spoon per gland but not a 100 % sure defo wudn't want to be bit lol


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Owzy said:


> I used to think he was a douche but now I think he is the man. Makes good tele, I saw a good one the other day where he was looking for Dessert Elephants... not bad at all.


Wow did I write that! Must have been in a good mood.

I have gone back to the opinion that he is a world class douche lol


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

stuartdouglas said:


> I recently saw what is possibly the largest private collection of Kings, to say they are impressive would be an understatement, and yes they are bloody big! the owner was keeping them in what i estimated to be 8'x 2'x2' vivs with a sliding divider


was that luke.s collection then by any chance


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

I've seen pics of Mark O'shea with a 12ft one and a 10ft one. I'll try and find them...


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

10 footer...











Might be the 12 footer. Can't be sure though...


----------

